# Anyone saw any fights where the choked doesn't get choked out?



## Yew (Dec 14, 2008)

Most of the time the choked(in the UFC) do pass out but I saw one..think it was the Von Flue vs Karalexis match from long ago.Both were standing when Karalexis choked Von Flue for some time and he kind of stood still for some time being choked without hitting back before finally attempting a move.

Any other fights in which someone gets choked for some time and doesn't pass out and any theories to how they avoided passing out?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yew said:


> Most of the time the choked(in the UFC) do pass out but I saw one..think it was the Von Flue vs Karalexis match from long ago.Both were standing when Karalexis choked Von Flue for some time and he kind of stood still for some time being choked without hitting back before finally attempting a move.
> 
> Any other fights in which someone gets choked for some time and doesn't pass out and any theories to how they avoided passing out?


 
If they didn't pass out the choke wasn't on properly.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 14, 2008)

If a choke is put on but it is not put on tight you may have some time to escape. However if a choke is put on tight and proper you will go out.

In the fights on tv I think maybe there is not enough leverage in the choke or not a good enough grip,strength to put the guy out so that may play a factor.

But I have not seen someone who had a good tight choke in not tap or pass out.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 15, 2008)

When the choke (or lock) is put on standing, the uke has more opportunity to adjust his body position to mitigate the choke.  On the ground, it's far more difficult to turn, twist, arch, or otherwise adjust your body to mitigate the technique.  It's one of the big advantages to taking it to the ground (if you know what you're doing).  It's just a lot more limiting of movement.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## allenjp (Dec 17, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> If they didn't pass out the choke wasn't on properly.


 
Yep, that's kind of the litmus test for a choke. If you don't go out, it isn't a choke...it's a neck hold.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 19, 2008)

Yew said:


> Most of the time the choked(in the UFC) do pass out but I saw one..think it was the Von Flue vs Karalexis match from long ago.Both were standing when Karalexis choked Von Flue for some time and he kind of stood still for some time being choked without hitting back before finally attempting a move.
> 
> Any other fights in which someone gets choked for some time and doesn't pass out and any theories to how they avoided passing out?


 
good answers above.  if a choke is not quite on (i.e., your air or blood flow is being constricted but not stopped) sometimes your best bet is to relax, conserve your energy, & wait for you opponent's arm to get tired.  it sounds like that may have been the case you described.

jf


----------

